# question



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, What are some of the times you case people look at this page? i check it out early in the morning ,or sometimes late at night. 
What are your favorite case tractors?
Well back to painting the LA LP.
Laterarmy :tractorsm :F4:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike,
I like to check in around noon when I come home for lunch. I also check in in the evenings after supper. I'm not a fast typer so it depends on how long and how many replies I do. I try to surf the new post and someof the other big tractor sites while I'm here.

As for my favorite I will have to stay with the Case D. I have sooo many it's hard to say for sure     . I really like the S but haven't played with it yet, it's so cute:crazy: :crazy: :winky: . Then I think of power and then I think the Case 600. Mine has the 23.1-26 rears and it looks like it's looking for trouble when I drive it around. There is something about the 900"S that have a different sound to them, maybe it's the extra rpms that the 900 has over the 600. Now if I want to take my sweet time pulling down the track I love the 700 for that. At about /2 throttle I can move down the track under 1 mph. Actually give me any case standard and I'll be happy, but the D is #1.
caseman-d


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

downloadin , maybe every other day I peek here. I do the tractor stuff allday and half the night. Sometime it is fun to watch . 
Got in a running 500 Diesel today, not :barf: running the best. I'll just park it for now. Gota 630 diesel and a 500B for kill . 
Spent 5 hours cleaning out a shed that never had been properly filled. Almost all wasted space. Got a start at it though. Hope to have the runners in a row in one shed. It is gonna :crazy: freak me out seein them in a line. There all over. :winky: . 
I'm  tired.
Don L.

spam town USA


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I check it out when ever I can get on. Almost always in the early am, and if works slow[or just dont feel like working ] I will check off and on all day.

I dont know much about the Case big tractor line, but always likes the [I think} early 60's tractors. Tan with the kinda "bug eye" headlights. Would not mind finding one of the smaller models to maybe replace the N one of these days.


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*paint on yer shoes*

I always like talkin :friends: to people you have Case paint on the shoes and fingernails. I just have grease all over killin:skull: tractors.
Don L.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: paint on yer shoes*



> _Originally posted by Don L _
> *I always like talkin :friends: to people you have Case paint on the shoes and fingernails. I just have grease all over killin:skull: tractors.
> Don L. *


Don
Well I guess since most of mine don't have paint on them then you won't fonf no paint on my shoes     . Might find some paint under my finger nails when I scraped them across the block or trany when that wrench slipped :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: .

Don have you ever figured out what the kill to save ratio is for you. I bet out of everyone you kill you save a whole lot more. Just like a donor doctor he has to have a victum to sae one      . I know I always enjoy chatting with you about the Case tractors. So which one is your favorite one????
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: paint on yer shoes*



> _Originally posted by Don L _
> *I always like talkin :friends: to people you have Case paint on the shoes and fingernails. I just have grease all over killin:skull: tractors.
> Don L. *


Don
Well I guess since most of mine don't have paint on them then you won't fonf no paint on my shoes     . Might find some paint under my finger nails when I scraped them across the block or trany when that wrench slipped :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: .

Don have you ever figured out what the kill to save ratio is for you. I bet out of everyone you kill you save a whole lot more. Just like a donor doctor he has to have a victum to save one      . I know I always enjoy chatting with you about the Case tractors. So which one is your favorite one????
caseman-d


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, just about everything i wear has case orange on it. I like to wrench on them, but i like the finished product the best. I paint to ajust my attitude when i get home from work! The tractor most of the time dosn't talk back!
I like the Big 600's the best, then the 400 western's, then my trusty DC puller.
I am planning on building a V8 case puller( 460 Ford) , that should put a grinn on my face!:furious: :spinsmile 
Mike


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*My favorite tractor is a ................*

600 Case. I have three of them, all run good. 
:tractorsm


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: paint on yer shoes*

[Hard to say what the ratio is , from save to kill. Maybe one out of 8 will get a repreive.:knife: armytank :twoonone: :argh: :skull: :dazed: 
Don L.
spam town :barf: USA


----------

